
Rokid Glass 2 detects temperatures of 200 people within 1 minute from 3 meters - bookofjoe
https://www.rokid.com/en/rokid-glass-2/
======
bradknowles
Detecting their temperature doesn’t help, until they’re already symptomatic
enough that they’re likely to be staying at home — or in a hospital.

